# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  القضاء في الشريعة الإسلامية

## شاهيناز

> الوظائف المنوطة بمنصب الإمامة العظمى والسياسة العليا للأمة ، تحقيقاً لمصالحها ، ودرءاً للمفاسد عنها ، ورعاية لنبذ ما من شأنه الإخلال بنظامها من الشقاق والنزاع والمخاصمة ، ولذا وردت النصوص القواطع في شريعة الإسلام آمرة بالعدل ملزمة به بأمر عام . 
> قال الله تعالي : (إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذي القربى) النحل 16/90 . 
> قال عبد الله بن مسعود – رضي الله عنه - : إن أجمع آية في القرآن في سورة النحل : (إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان) الآية . 
> وقال أبو حيان - رحمه الله - : "العدل فعل كل مفروض من عقائد وشرائع وسَيْرٍ مع الناس في أداء الأمانات ، وترك الظلم والإنصاف ، وإعطاء الحق" . 
> وقال العلامة ابن العربي المالكي – رحمه الله - : "قوله : (بالعدل) وهو مع العَالَم ، وحقيقته التوسط بين طرفي النقيض وضده الجور ، وذلك أن البارئ خلق العالم مختلفاً متضاداً مزدوجاً ، وجعل العدل في طراد الأمور بين ذلك على أن يكون الأمر جارياً فيه على الوسط في كل معنى". 
> كما ورد النص بالحض على العدل والأمر به في مقام الحكم بين الناس خاصة لعظيم حاجتهم إليه ، ولكون أحوالهم لا تستقيم إلا به . 
> قال الله تعالي : (إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها وإذا حكمتم ببين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل) النساء . 
> قال الحافظ ابن كثير – رحمه الله - : "قوله : (وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل) ، أمر منه تعالى بالحكم بالعدل بين الناس ، ولهذا قال محمد بن كعب ، وزيد بن أسلم ، وشهر بن جوشب : إن هذه الآية إنما نزلت في الأمراء يعني الحكام بين الناس" . 
> وقال الشوكاني – رحمه الله -: "هذه الآية من أمهات الآيات المشتملة على كثير من أحكام الشرع .. والعدل هو : فصل الحكومة على ما في كتاب الله سبحانه وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا الحكم بالرأي المجرد ، فإن ذلك ليس من الحق في شيء إلا إذا لم يوجد دليل تلك الحكومة في كتاب الله ولا في سنة رسوله فلا بأس باجتهاد الرأي من الحاكم الذي يعلم بحكم الله سبحانه وبما هو أقرب إلى الحقل عند عدم وجود النص" . 
> ...


http://www.syrialaw.4t.com/Culture21.htm

----------

